# Army Medical College/Rawalpindi



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok guys i have been a member for a long time and have appreciated each and every bit of help i have recieved from the amazing people who continually contribute to this forum...i have just some more final advice i need before i make my final decision.

So recently i found out that i was accepted into Army Medical College-NUST for MBBS and it has just been tension and more tension for me ever since! I have heard that rawalpindi is a very boring city and i am originally from lahore and lived most of my life in Canada so i need some questions answered before i make my final decision. 

1. How is Rawalpindi/Islamabad as in for entertainment on the weekends or when you have time off. Lahore, lahore hai...so i need to know about what there is to do in your spare time? :S

2. How is the stricktness at AMC and especially at the hostels. Is there the say sir and maam to everyone and no interaction between girls and guys and such? Does everyone have to wear a uniform? Or is it more of a Dress Code rather than a specific uniform?

3. How many students are in each bach? What's the ratio of girls to guys? 

4. How are the boy's hostels and is it alright to get a car when i get there or should i stick to busing around the city? :S

Thanks for any help and all other members who got accepted this year if you guys want to chat or get to know each other before class begins just private message me your email adress'


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

AMC is very strict actually.
Interaction with opposite sex is non existent.
No its not compulsory to wear uniform all the time (but medical cadets have to)
,there are uniform days though(3,4 days in a year).
There is a school uniform though  that you have to wear.
And Hostels are very strict especially because there are medical cadets living there as well.
Maximum no of students in a bath are 200(Max allowed by PMDC)
No of boys are greater as they select 75 male medical cadets and 5 female cadets.
Although rest are selected openly but most of the time guys are greater in no.
From What i hear Hostels are very near to the college so you will not be needing a car unless you want to roam in Lonely city.
And you have to call every senior present there as Sir or Mam #grin .
Senior can be a student or the armed forces personels etc.
And yeah the routine there is so rigorous and hectic that you won't be getting any time to Enjoy..lol and
Plz pray for me also  I am also a AMC hopeful.


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

1. It's boring at first...but if you make friends who actually like to get out of their houses it's fun...cinemas, bowling, laser tag, 4D rides (they suck), a wide variety of food, mini-golf, go-carts, mini harley davidsons (My favorite) etc etc...but again, depends on if you have friends who don't want to study 24/7

2. specific uniform, hostels are pretty strict also, you have to say sir/maam if you see them (can be avoided by keeping busy or looking down) I think there is a curfew for the hostel also..there is interaction..but not alot...Mostly the burqa squad reigns supreme...but it's up to you I guess

3. around 200...definitely more girls than boys

4. Hmm I think you can't get a car in the first year...but dude...I would definitely NOT recommend getting a car...for a couple of reasons...
a. You'll be the official chauffeur of your hostel area.
b. Seniors will definitely try to get the keys from you.

I dunno for sure...a car is very helpful though...but it'll be hard to take care of if you're going to live in the hostel...hmm you get your own room at the hostel...and make friends with some of the seniors so they don't push their 'status'. 

Any other questions?

P.s. Rawalpindi has Bahria town...My favorite place in Pakistan..I mean it's awesome man...lots of entertainment, the place is amazing etc etc


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

saadfaiz92 said:


> 3. around 200...definitely more girls than boys



I can bet the guys are going to be greater this time#wink


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Does anyone know about the tuition refund policy at Army Medical College for foreigners? :$

The stricktness seems very difficult and none of the other colleges have even released their lists so i don't know if i will get anywhere else so this makes making the decision so hard


----------



## Tibiya (Mar 26, 2011)

how does a typical day go in the life of a 1st year student?
What kind of stuff do we have to bring for the hostels?
Do we need mattresses? That's what someone told me. If so, what size? 
and what about bedsheets? 
Can we keep our electronics in our rooms, how is the internet? 
How are the bathrooms?


----------



## unknown12 (Nov 29, 2021)

is mobile phone or other electronics allowed?


----------



## arshfiaz17 (1 mo ago)

saadfaiz92 said:


> 1. It's boring at first...but if you make friends who actually like to get out of their houses it's fun...cinemas, bowling, laser tag, 4D rides (they suck), a wide variety of food, mini-golf, go-carts, mini harley davidsons (My favorite) etc etc...but again, depends on if you have friends who don't want to study 24/7 2. specific uniform, hostels are pretty strict also, you have to say sir/maam if you see them (can be avoided by keeping busy or looking down) I think there is a curfew for the hostel also..there is interaction..but not alot...Mostly the burqa squad reigns supreme...but it's up to you I guess 3. around 200...definitely more girls than boys 4. Hmm I think you can't get a car in the first year...but dude...I would definitely NOT recommend getting a car...for a couple of reasons... a. You'll be the official chauffeur of your hostel area. b. Seniors will definitely try to get the keys from you. I dunno for sure...a car is very helpful though...but it'll be hard to take care of if you're going to live in the hostel...hmm you get your own room at the hostel...and make friends with some of the seniors so they don't push their 'status'. Any other questions? P.s. Rawalpindi has Bahria town...My favorite place in Pakistan..I mean it's awesome man...lots of entertainment, the place is amazing etc etc


 What are hostel deus of AMC?


----------



## Amc (29 d ago)

saadfaiz92 said:


> 1. It's boring at first...but if you make friends who actually like to get out of their houses it's fun...cinemas, bowling, laser tag, 4D rides (they suck), a wide variety of food, mini-golf, go-carts, mini harley davidsons (My favorite) etc etc...but again, depends on if you have friends who don't want to study 24/7
> 
> 2. specific uniform, hostels are pretty strict also, you have to say sir/maam if you see them (can be avoided by keeping busy or looking down) I think there is a curfew for the hostel also..there is interaction..but not alot...Mostly the burqa squad reigns supreme...but it's up to you I guess
> 
> ...


----------

